# Does this board feel ashamed about Britney Spears?



## kfjng (May 8, 2020)

Specifically, the fact that Britney Spears is a better songwriter than Beyonce Knowles?








(*1:50*)





It's a fair point simply because of the fact that Beyonce Knowles fraudulently plastered her name on songwriting credits for an entire career.

If Beyonce Knowles is really the standard of the music industry, the aforementioned fact will forever humiliate EMINEM, The Grammy's, 90% of music critics, and the people who made this thread...
https://www.talkclassical.com/40352-milton-babbitt-vs-britney.html


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Been there done that, use the search bar


----------

